# Olympics



## bilbo333 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am not getting any of the Olympic programming when I search under Olympic or Torino - anyone know the scoop?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

The show title is "XX Olympic Winter Games", which might be why you weren't finding it.

Anyway, the opening ceremony should be on your NBC station starting at 8pm Friday the 10th. So you could check the guide for that time / channel if you still have problems finding the programming.


----------



## bilbo333 (Jan 31, 2006)

AHA! found it - thanks so much!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The easy way to find all of the programming is to use a WishList. I created a Category Only WishList for Sports/Olympics. Then you can browse through the select and select what you want to record (or just make it an ARWL and catch everything).


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

That seems like it will work just fine, but will a season pass work?

I'm not sure if a season pass will grab episodes on other channels? (NBC/MSNBC/CNBC)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

im not home now...are you saying there's an actual setting for olympics on the WL selections? cool


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DJQuad said:


> That seems like it will work just fine, but will a season pass work?
> 
> I'm not sure if a season pass will grab episodes on other channels? (NBC/MSNBC/CNBC)


Season Passes are always channel specific, so a single season pass for NBC would not grab anything from MSNBC or CNBC.

(You could of course create three season passes, one per channel).


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

newsposter said:


> im not home now...are you saying there's an actual setting for olympics on the WL selections? cool


Yeah, I stumbled upon that by accident. It's under the Sports category (obviously) and it seemed to catch everything across the three main channels, plus some specials on USA.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Ok so would the best move be to -

1. Auto-record a wishlist for Sports/Olympics, or
2. Set season passes for the 3 channels

Obviously USA vs Canada Hockey on NBC then on MSNBC later that night should not be a duplicate recording, but I also don't want to record programs like Olympic Ice.

(if that makes sense.. heh)


----------



## hughvh (Apr 4, 2002)

I couldn't find an Olympics category. Does it matter that I have a DirecTivo?


----------



## TiVoSoFine (Mar 19, 2001)

hughvh said:


> I couldn't find an Olympics category. Does it matter that I have a DirecTivo?


I have DirecTivo and I couldn't find the Olympics category either. So I just created a keyword wishlist with "XX Olympic Winter Games" which catches all four channels: NBC, USA, CNBC and MNBC


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

DJQuad said:


> Ok so would the best move be to -
> 
> 1. Auto-record a wishlist for Sports/Olympics, or
> 2. Set season passes for the 3 channels
> ...


You left out an option.

You can have SPs for the three channels you want (actually there are five, but since you can't record Universal HD with a standard SA TiVo or non HD-DTiVo, we'll leave out Universal HD for now) -- AND an auto-record wishlist, so you can tweak the priority for different events.

It's simple enough to go through the To-Do list every day or two and just cancel the recordings of Olympic Ice if you don't want them.

Jan


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

hughvh said:


> I couldn't find an Olympics category. Does it matter that I have a DirecTivo?


Sorry, I didn't realize the categories were different between the DTiVos and the SAs.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

windracer said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize the categories were different between the DTiVos and the SAs.


Typical! Go figure that the Directv version of TV would be missing categories in the filters..... 

We have a slightly different way to manage the Olympics. We have a DVR2 and a HR10-250. On the SD Tivo, I have set up an auto record wishlish so capture everything. On the HD Tivo, we will record only the HD NBC feed. Instead of season pass or a wishlist I used the program guild from NBC olympics website and set up manual records in 1 hour buckets. That way we can delete of part shows we do not care so much for and keep the stuff we care about until we are able to watch it.

Yes it requires more effort, but I found it allows us to manage limited recording space better.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

TiVoSoFine said:


> I have DirecTivo and I couldn't find the Olympics category either. So I just created a keyword wishlist with "XX Olympics Winter Games" which catches all four channels: NBC, USA, CNBC and MNBC


Just a quick correction. The keyword search term should be "XX Olympic Winter Games".


----------



## TiVoSoFine (Mar 19, 2001)

Tracy said:


> Just a quick correction. The keyword search term should be "XX Olympic Winter Games".


That's what I said, I swear. You quoted it wrong.


----------



## californiaTIVO (Jan 6, 2004)

So no 24 hour HD channel like we had in summer 2004? That would be sweet.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

> You left out an option.
> You can have SPs for the three channels you want (actually there are five, but since you can't record Universal HD with a standard SA TiVo or non HD-DTiVo, we'll leave out Universal HD for now) -- AND an auto-record wishlist, so you can tweak the priority for different events.


So you actually do both? I'd rather not have to tweak the priority. Right now I just have SPs in this order -

NBC
USA
CNBC
MSNBC

(No auto-recordings)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

DJQuad said:


> So you actually do both? I'd rather not have to tweak the priority. Right now I just have SPs in this order -
> 
> NBC
> USA
> ...


I said one COULD do both, not that I was doing both. So far I haven't done much at all.

My regular ARWL for "Figure Skating" is picking up all the segments with figure skating in them. I added a separate SP for "Olympic Ice", the daily review show on USA. I haven't figured out yet what else I'm going to record -- it depends on what space I can make on the TiVos.

I will probably toss a tape in the VCR Friday night to record the Opening Ceremonies and just let the tape run for the 6-hour length of the tape.

Anyone who is interested in catching one or two sports in partcular could do a Sports/Olympics and keyword for whatever sport it is, and that will catch all the segments with that sport in the description.

That's the cool thing about TiVo. We can all do whatever we want.

Edited to add: I haven't gone over the schedule yet, so I don't know how many conflicts will arise for people trying to record all four SD networks.

Jan


----------



## LtKernelPanic (Sep 22, 2003)

oooo! Thanks for the tip about the Sports/Olympics Wishlist idea. I just created one of my old Series 1 Tivo. Now to clean out some of the old KUID stuff that I was holding there until I could archive it so it has room to record. Hopefully conflicts will be kept to a minimum so I can use my Series 2 for my normal Tivoing.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> You left out an option.
> 
> You can have SPs for the three channels you want AND an auto-record wishlist, so you can tweak the priority for different events.


When the SP is created, isn't the SP order the only way to set the priority? I'm not sure what you mean by tweaking the priority for different events.

I'm also a little confused about some of the conflicts. In my SP Manager, NBC is #1, CNBC is #2. For example, if Hockey is on from 2:30-5:00 on CNBC, and Luge and Skiing is on from 3:00-6:00, will the overlap protection clip CNBC?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

DJQuad said:


> I'm also a little confused about some of the conflicts. In my SP Manager, NBC is #1, CNBC is #2. For example, if Hockey is on from 2:30-5:00 on CNBC, and Luge and Skiing is on from 3:00-6:00, will the overlap protection clip CNBC?


Overlap protection only works when shows overlap by 5 minutes or less, so in your case, since NBC is the higher priority, your CNBC scheduled recording for hockey will be cancelled and Luge/Skiing will be recorded instead.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Even if CNBC starts earlier?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it won't, since NBC has the higher priority. You'll see an entry in your recording history that will probably say it was not recorded because it conflicted with a higher priority recording ... it won't record 30 minutes of CNBC and then switch to NBC at 3:00.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Yep, you're right, it recorded the higher priority even though it was later.

That's not what murgatroyd meant about tweaking the priority for different events though right?

So far so good, but it's only been 2 days.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

DJQuad said:


> Yep, you're right, it recorded the higher priority even though it was later.
> 
> That's not what murgatroyd meant about tweaking the priority for different events though right?


I think what murgatroyd meant was that by having an ARWL for specific events (say curling) you could put that ARWL _higher_ in your priority list than NBC and CNBC so curling would always cause other recordings at the same time to be cancelled, even if they started earlier, like you just saw in your CNBC/NBC example.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

windracer said:


> I think what murgatroyd meant was that by having an ARWL for specific events (say curling) you could put that ARWL _higher_ in your priority list than NBC and CNBC so curling would always cause other recordings at the same time to be cancelled, even if they started earlier, like you just saw in your CNBC/NBC example.


Exactly.

Or, if you wanted to see curling, but not at the expense of the other recordings, you could put it lower, and it would only record when nothing else was scheduled to be in that timeslot.

Jan


----------

